# TP HCM Thu Mua  Truyện Tranh Cũ, Sách cũ, Đồ Chơi .... Giá Cao !!



## phongnguyen84 (30 Tháng tư 2021)

- Mình chuyên thu mua sách truyện cũ giá cao nhé ( các bạn có số lượng ít hay nhiều mình đều thu hết ) các bạn muốn thanh lý vui lòng gọi số. sẽ đến nơi thu mua cho các bạn
0937321083 P.nguyên
Zalo : 0937321083

( mình có thu mua cả đồ chơi mô hình cũ cho trẻ em giá cao )


----------



## hoamai25 (29 Tháng năm 2021)




----------

